# thanks



## alsih2o (Apr 8, 2003)

just a note to say thanks to those at enpublishing who let hound off his chain last night, buggest crowd we have ever had for a chat, and things went smothly almost the whole way through, jason was a real trooper and handled himself very well.


 mucho appreciato


----------



## Dextra (Apr 8, 2003)

*it was fun!*

it was our pleasure!  it feels good to be accessible- it's important i think to be truly part of the community, and responsive.  i hope we'll be welcome back- perhaps in june, just before origins and just after the second issue of the magazine came out?


----------

